
Poop Fiction – Stuff to read in your time of need - doppp
http://readpoopfiction.com/
======
ChuckMcM
ok, I chuckled at that one. Of course doesn't everyone have a bunch of
magazines in their bathroom for this purpose? Is there really a problem here?

~~~
readpoopfiction
Ah, but think about all the workplace poopers out there. We don't have the
back of a shampoo bottle to read.

